# My first soufflé'



## Galleywench (Jan 3, 2007)

My husband talked me into trying a cheese soufflé. I figured since he was nice enough to buy me a new mix master, I should give it a try.
So, it was a success. The taste was not all that I had hoped for, but not because of the recipe. I think we would really enjoy a soufflé that had something besides cheese. So, what next?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 3, 2007)

looks great!

as far as what next, the sky is the limit with souffles. Everything from sweet to savory. I used to do a goats cheese, roasted red pepper and crab souflee. I'll see if I can dig up the recipe. 

As for sweet, anything chocolate, or fruit oriented is easy, and tasty.


----------



## stinemates (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## letscook (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is Mine I have made for yoears ans hasn't failed me yet

Cheese Souffle 
4 slices of white bread , buttered and then cubed 
4 eggs slightly beaten 
1/4 tsp Salt 
2 Cups Milk 
1 1/2 cups grated Xtra Sharp Cheese 
Mix all the ingredients together and place into a Deep baking dish. 
Refridge over night. 
Bake for 1 Hour in a 350 degree oven 
No need to grease bowl 

 I hope you enjoy it. My daughter would eat the whole dish if I let her.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 4, 2007)

What next? Toad In The Hole. Souffle-ish, but with sausages within.

Scrummy brunch dish, in my house topped with maple syrup!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks gorgeous Galleywench!!!

I have to admit that I wasn't overwhelmed with the taste of my 1st cheese souffle either.  I had hoped that it would taste, well, "cheesier".  My first attempt, while it looked great, sort of tasted like a mild puffy cheese omelette - lol.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 4, 2007)

I haven't made a souffle yet, but it's on my list. I was thinking the blue cheese souffle from barefoot contessa.


----------

